# hunting rabbits (cottontail) with pellets and BBs



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

Ive killed a rabbits with 3 bbs before. with a 460 fps pellet/bb rifle. And also ive killed 2 with pellets. what i do is shoot them in the legs and make them a slow moving target then get a shot in the chest.then i get the finishing shot, I live in tennessee where we only have cottontails. also I use the .177 460fps 4.5mm

uke:

:withstupid:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get a .22 and do it with one shot. Or maybe even a 20ga you will have more fun and so will the rabbit.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Get a .22 and do it with one shot. Or maybe even a 20ga you will have more fun and so will the rabbit.


Absolutely .................. we own it to the animals we hunt to do it in a humane way. Shooting them with a BB gun to slow them down is not only inhumane but not keeping to a sportsman like tradition.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

You should be able to get them one shot with the pellet gun you are using. Next time aim straight for the head and you will get them no problem.


----------

